# Dehydrating Eggs



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, Did you ever make pickled eggs?...made them a few times,
They last several months in fridge. They are really good.

read this:

https://homemadeandyummy.com/easy-classic-pickled-eggs-recipe/


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is a recipe for Pickling spice...use it as a guide, add or admit
whatever you choose...mix it up and have some fun! 

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/231256/homemade-pickling-spice/


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

dehydrated eggs and other goodies is a very hot topic
on just about every backpacking, hiking and camping forum.
yes - dehydrating eggs is very common and safe - if done correctly.
( Google is your friend ).

.

.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Wooley, Did you ever make pickled eggs?...made them a few times,
> They last several months in fridge. They are really good.
> 
> read this:
> ...


Never made them. That'll be another project.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Johnny_inFL said:


> dehydrated eggs and other goodies is a very hot topic
> on just about every backpacking, hiking and camping forum.
> yes - dehydrating eggs is very common and safe - if done correctly.
> ( Google is your friend ).
> ...


Also talked about a lot on survivalist forums Johnny. I did a lot of reading before deciding I could do it safely. I was fortunate that the inexpensive fixed heat dehydrator I had already bought ran it the higher temperature. I've used them in pancakes and cornbread so far and am planning on making up some packets of mixes possible using them already in the dry mixture. Need to research that a little more.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Never made them. That'll be another project.


My guy loves them...and they’re easy to make.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is this to provide for a time in the future without food?

This isn't a negative outlook, I'm just curious. Did you add up the cost of the heat for 8-10 hrs to dehydrate it? Plus the refrigerator? Plus supplies & sterilizing the jars? As compared to the money saved on the low-cost eggs?

Really, not meant as negative, just curious.

I wonder why grocery stores don't sell them, except for camping?

My sister keeps 2 yrs of food. Longer-term food storage @lds.com have food that stores up to 30 yrs, but not eggs.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Is this to provide for a time in the future without food?
> 
> This isn't a negative outlook, I'm just curious. Did you add up the cost of the heat for 8-10 hrs to dehydrate it? Plus the refrigerator? Plus supplies & sterilizing the jars? As compared to the money saved on the low-cost eggs?
> 
> ...


I just make them ( usually just 6) they’re good with beer...
Many NY bars always had a jar ( on the bar) with pickled eggs.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> I just make them ( usually just 6) they’re good with beer...
> Many NY bars always had a jar ( on the bar) with pickled eggs.


I meant the dehydrated eggs.

I think most cultures in the world have pickled eggs.:wink2: Have you had a Thousand Year old egg?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> I meant the dehydrated eggs.
> 
> I think most cultures in the world have pickled eggs.:wink2: Have you had a Thousand Year old egg?


The oldest egg that I ever had was three days! I know you meant the dehydrated eggs... 

I just though I should clarify what I meant about “they last months”
...they can last months, but not in my fridge! :biggrin2:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Joann: Do you think that a person could use the fluids in a jar of dill pickle chips as a base for pickling eggs. 

Say a cup of White Vinegar, a cup of the "pickle juice", from the chips, and a teaspoon of Cinnamon?

Or maybe the " juice from a Sweet Pickle jar, or follow the recipe already posted.

My Grandmother used the " juice " from sweet pickles as a flavoring for her potato salad, most people use diced boiled potatoes, she taught me to MASH them up and add the other ingredients, I prefer the mashed potato salad over the diced one. 

So you got me thinking on Pickled egg for breakfast, I used to see those in Bars, at a $ per egg, so I never tried them, I'm too "CHEAP". :vs_laugh:


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

de-nagorg said:


> Joann: Do you think that a person could use the fluids in a jar of dill pickle chips as a base for pickling eggs.
> 
> Say a cup of White Vinegar, a cup of the "pickle juice", from the chips, and a teaspoon of Cinnamon?
> 
> ...


Yes, why not...boil up a few eggs ... add the pickle juice...add a little extra 
Vinegar ...maybe some more pickling spices and marinate for a few days...

I like new kosher pickles, after the pickles are gone, I sometimes slice up
Cucumbers (with skin on) and put them into the pickle jar to Marinate them
for a few days. 

I’ve also added pickle juice to potato salad ... pretty good!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> Is this to provide for a time in the future without food?
> 
> In a manner of speaking Yes. I live in an area that can be affected by hurricanes and other flooding. Hurricane Harvey for instance. Delivery trucks were unable to deliver due to the flooding for several days.The stores don't have much of a supply regardless of what you see on the shelves and you couldn't get there due to flooding. I'm also retired and looking to spend as little as I can on food. Hurricane Harvey bothered me not at all. I had food and water.
> 
> ...


Being retired I looked for something to occupy myself with. Dehydrating eggs and fruit work as does canning when I can get the product at a good price.

Keep in mind the equipment and jars are a one time investment.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> Have you had a Thousand Year old egg?


No I have not. Just looked and there are recipes on the internet.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, why not...boil up a few eggs ... add the pickle juice...add a little extra
> Vinegar ...maybe some more pickling spices and marinate for a few days...
> 
> I like new kosher pickles, after the pickles are gone, I sometimes slice up
> ...


Hey TK check this out.

https://www.cooksillustrated.com/how_tos/8615-reusing-pickle-brine


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Nik - my wife is Chinese and at this moment, there is a 
two gallon jar in the closet with a very thick brine and spices
and full of eggs. . . . . no, I do not eat them. I don't want to 
even LOOK at them. they are probably two years old now.
[it is an acquired taste through cultural roots].

.

.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, why not...boil up a few eggs ... add the pickle juice...add a little extra
> Vinegar ...maybe some more pickling spices and marinate for a few days...
> 
> I like new kosher pickles, after the pickles are gone, I sometimes slice up
> ...


Thanks for the second opinion, will give it a go.

About those cucumbers, are they home grown, or store bought.

They used to put a bitter wax on the store bought, that made them shinier to sell better.

And it was BITTER, I tried it once, I do prefer to pick them fresh from a garden, clean them up, and eat them right away. 


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ed, Store bought (without the wax,) in the summer we get them from our 
number one son, he has a veggie garden.


----------

